# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2022



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2022)

So meine sehr geehrten Kollegen,
die Nominierung ist beendet und wir schreiten zur Wahl.
Ich habe die 10 Best Platzierten in der Umfrage oberhalb
aufgeführt, für ihr dann bitte eure Stimme abgeben könnt.

Es kann nur eine Stimme abgegeben werden, für die
Transparenz ist die Stimmabgabe sichtbar und kann nicht
korrigiert werden.

Die Wahl bleibt 4 Wochen offen

[User des Jahres] Nominierung 2022​Es ist wieder soweit, die Nominierung bzw. Wahl zum „User des Jahres 2022“ steht an, jetzt schon zum 16ten mal. Lasst uns die Jagd auf den begehrten Pokal beginnen oder mit etwas Glück unter allen Teilnehmern auch eine Sachprämie die unser Geschätzter @Markus stiftet. Es gilt den Achtfachen...




www.sps-forum.de


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Dezember 2022)

... Die Nominierung endet am 26.12. 16:00 Uhr ..

Hat jemand an meiner Uhr gedreht oder Ist die Nominierung jetzt tatsächlich ungültig?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... Die Nominierung endet am 26.12. 16:00 Uhr ..
> 
> Hat jemand an meiner Uhr gedreht oder Ist die Nominierung jetzt tatsächlich ungültig?


Ups, Stimmt ich hab 16 Uhr geschrieben, 
haben wir ja gleich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Freitag um 05:41)

Es kann noch Abgestimmt werden!


----------

